# Homemade smelt rigs



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> looking at the list of smelt waters, I am surprised that they show higgins lake in crawford co. Would someone please inform the dnr that its been in Roscommon county for a while now.
> 
> they must have had theyre accountant draw up that list


Higgins Lk is in both Roscommon and Crawford counties. The northern edge of the lake makes it into crawford.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

You are correct they have a small sliver in front of the state park. I dont even think it makes it too the drop off. like I said theyre accountant must have drawn up the list:lol:


----------

